# Putting names to faces. Let's see you, Cat Chatters!!



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Following on from this thread:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/312743-do-any-you-guess.html

I thought it'd be nice to do another 'post a pic of yourself' thread as I'm a nosy sod and it's good to put a name to a face (or face to a name...whatever!).

I'll start.


DSCN8925 by spookybabbits, on Flickr


Red and Blue by spookybabbits, on Flickr

Let's see you, Cat Chatters! :biggrin5:


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Ziggy is still a kitten in this one.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

No 

You have to be friends on fb to see me. Oh you are


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> No
> 
> You have to be friends on fb to see me. Oh you are


Fair dos! 

Lunabuma, what a lovely photo! :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

You all know what I look like 
Lunabuma - you are much younger than I imagined 
And MollyMilo I know what you look like


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

i know you now what i look like but....its my 9 year wedding anniversary on wednesday....


----------



## Lovehatetragedy (Jul 8, 2010)

This is me :3 (Protect your eyes!)


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Took this last night just before we went out for dinner for Jakes 21st

Me and my Jake


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Looks like the majority of cat lovers are redheads?!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

nightkitten said:


> Looks like the majority of cat lovers are redheads?!


Well spotted! I hadn't even noticed


----------



## Lovehatetragedy (Jul 8, 2010)

nightkitten said:


> Looks like the majority of cat lovers are redheads?!


Its a conspiracy ;D


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

A sort-of red head over here as well....

Me and the OH, taken a few weeks ago.









One of my favs of me and Luna as a kitten


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

If I must .. A few days before I got married last July


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

You're all young :cryin::cryin:


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

This is the most recent one of me, thats not my husband by the way


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Lunabuma said:


> Ziggy is still a kitten in this one.


Actually LB you are not far off what I thought you would look like!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> You're all young :cryin::cryin:


I wish ... Feel 90 today and look it lol


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Aurelie said:


> This is the most recent one of me, thats not my husband by the way


Would be a very handsome chap if it was


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Ok then, here we go



I am the one on the left.....no right! The redhead!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm a redhead too (well, out of a bottle)


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Most people have seen pics of me already ... but here goes anyway :biggrin5:

(Oh and yes .. another red head :laugh


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> I'm a redhead too (well, out of a bottle)


arent we all xx


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

danniandnala said:


> i know you now what i look like but....its my 9 year wedding anniversary on wednesday....


Awww CONGRATS for Wednesday honey!! 
Gorgeous photos ... check you out ... sexy lady! :biggrin5:


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Great thread and brill to see you all!!
This is me taken with the OH last summer! 
I'm the girl btw!!


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Harveybash said:


> Awww CONGRATS for Wednesday honey!!
> Gorgeous photos ... check you out ... sexy lady! :biggrin5:


thank you hunny....cant believe its 9 years xx


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh goodness 

Heres me on top of the Eiffel Tower last Christmas  It was bloody freezing up there


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Aurelie said:


> Actually LB you are not far off what I thought you would look like!


I had somewhere near to you in my head too!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

My most recent picture, I was a red head for the night!! :lol:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Jenny1966 said:


> My most recent picture, I was a red head for the night!! :lol:


Phwoar!!!


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Ooh This thread is so good! Glad I took the plunge and came out  

We need to work on MM


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

I look awful in photos!

I'm not coming out :lol: 

Everyone looks great though!!


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> I look awful in photos!
> 
> I'm not coming out :lol:
> 
> Everyone looks great though!!


booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Talking of Red Heads This is me!:tongue_smilie:


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

jill3 said:


> Talking of Red Heads This is me!:tongue_smilie:


Gosh, you've got quite big ears haven't you?!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Ok my clown outfit was me at my worse  This is me looking half decent at my wedding 3 years ago


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

I actually can't believe you all believed me when I said I was the bloke in my picture :lol:

I am the redhead


----------



## zippie161 (Jan 21, 2012)

This is me - yes another redhead! a natural ginger just like my baby Barney! :001_smile:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Jenny1966 said:


> Ok my clown outfit was me at my worse  This is me looking half decent at my wedding 3 years ago


More than half decent - you look lovely :yesnod:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

nightkitten said:


> I actually can't believe you all believed me when I said I was the bloke in my picture :lol:
> 
> I am the redhead


I was in shock thinking how wrong could I be


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Great thread and great pics of everyone 

I don't have many photos of myself as I'm the one usually taking them, have a few with the OH but he would kill me if I posted them on here 

At a Christmas party, I definitely wasn't sober in this photo  



At the Flying Bulls Hangar 7 Museum in Salzburg last month


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Ok this is me with our my Fox out fit.

It's not fancy dress. I was on the way to do a dance and the Bloody taxi driver dropped us off out side Tesco's


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

nightkitten said:


> I actually can't believe you all believed me when I said I was the bloke in my picture :lol:
> 
> I am the redhead


I didn't want to say anything, but I was pretty shocked :lol:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

MollyMilo said:


> I look awful in photos!
> 
> I'm not coming out :lol:
> 
> Everyone looks great though!!


No you don't!

Now come on, get posting


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

nightkitten said:


> I actually can't believe you all believed me when I said I was the bloke in my picture :lol:
> 
> I am the redhead


I assumed you had your left and right muddled up!! :laugh:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Harveybash said:


> I assumed you had your left and right muddled up!! :laugh:


Me too!! Hence I didn't say anything :lol:

I was going to comment and say 'I had no idea you were a man!' (Or something along those lines) but didn't want to undermine your masculinity incase you weren't joking


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

if you insist


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Amin said:


> if you insist


Ha ha of course that's you


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> Great thread and great pics of everyone
> 
> I don't have many photos of myself as I'm the one usually taking them, have a few with the OH but he would kill me if I posted them on here
> 
> ...


Aww you look so happy and smiley hun


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Ok ok ok...

You can have my facebook pic

My eyes are blue though!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

this is little old me,


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Amin said:


> if you insist


:lol: if that's you then this is me vvvvvvv


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Amin said:


> if you insist


If that's you, then ignore my wedding picture, I'm very much single Mr Clooney :lol:


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

ShelybellyandTeamC said:


> :lol: if that's you then this is me vvvvvvv


 I am single remember


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Harveybash said:


> I assumed you had your left and right muddled up!! :laugh:


I thought that too 



Harveybash said:


> Aww you look so happy and smiley hun


Thank you  xx



MollyMilo said:


> Ok ok ok...
> 
> You can have my facebook pic
> 
> My eyes are blue though!


Lovely photo


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

This is me a long long time ago - I'm a red head too.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

This is me with my grandson Alfie 2 years ago at his christening 

Viv xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

And my recent one taken by my o/h when I was asleep lol

Viv xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

spid said:


> This is me a long log time ago - I'm a red head too.


Aww bless, you look very sweet Spid


----------



## Melovesthekittys (Jun 4, 2013)

i'm a little embarrased about this one, had to take this today as all my photos are of my kids/group photos , selfies make me cringe a little but who cares it's just you guys right :tongue_smilie:


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

This is me on my 50th birthday....



With my husband last September at my daughters wedding....


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Me (left) & my sister


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

sharonbee said:


> This is me on my 50th birthday....
> 
> 
> 
> With my husband last September at my daughters wedding....


Wow, you've got gorgeous skin hun!


----------



## ScruffyCat (Jun 7, 2013)

This is me in Greece a couple of years back


----------



## ScruffyCat (Jun 7, 2013)

Me and the OH. Sorry for 2 posts, I haven't worked out how to get 2 pics on one post yet!


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Harveybash said:


> Wow, you've got gorgeous skin hun!


Thankyou for the compliment


----------



## Jaguar01 (May 6, 2013)

Well i guess im the only Grey then

Along with my gorgeous rescue tortie


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

nightkitten said:


> I actually can't believe you all believed me when I said I was the bloke in my picture :lol:
> 
> I am the redhead


i did wonder, although he looks like a bit of a tiger,im sure he s a kitten really


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

Who would have known that cat slavery is such an excellent beautification tool? 
Because you're all gorgeous!

So, here's my fav pic with Ari. My look is usually a big surprise: I'm Brazilian but I'm from a Japanese family. And have a Italian accent when I speak English, and a Russian name (Tatiana).


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

This is me



Yep I'm a redhead too.:001_smile:


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

On holiday last year .....


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

gosh u are all so so lovely looking honestly! well cat people usually are - although i am prob the exception - most days uncombed hair and slobby as i work from home - no pic I'm afraid as poor lovely Danni has been trying to teach me how to attach one - i've been too busy to concentrate on learning and in the meanwhile teenage son has buggered off with wire thingy to attach to comp and ofcourse he can't find it.

and oh I used to be a flaming red head out of bottle but it soon turned a nasty shade of pink so i gave up! 

really am bowled over by all the gorgeousness maybe we should have a PF catwalk with cats included :001_smile:


----------



## Emmeow (Mar 1, 2012)

Love everyone's photos 

Here's me with the kitties


----------



## ljs85 (Jun 2, 2012)

Ok my FB picture where I look a little psychotic! It was taken a year ago (no longer have red hair, upkeep was a nightmare!)


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

This is my official works photo!


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

And from our wedding 5 years ago...


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

Is red the most common hair colour in cat slavery?


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

TatiLie said:


> Is red the most common hair colour in cat slavery?


It seems so!

I have to say, Cat Chatters, you're all looking lovely!!


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

It's nice to put a name to a face! 

I must say, no one looks like what I expected hahaha (in a good way!)


----------



## Haunted (Apr 10, 2013)

Aw, what a lovely thread. Great to put names to faces. I've already got a small picture of myself in my siggy picture, but here's some more:





I'm afraid I'm not a red-headed-slave... :mellow:


----------



## Seventh stars (Apr 25, 2013)

Heres me:mellow:

Lovely photos all :biggrin5:

Going back 3 months


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

As everyone is showing off wedding photos, here is mine, almost 25 years ago...

And a more recent one during our holidays.

And though my ginger hair isn't natural, there is a ginger glow in my natural colour (though it is starting to turn grey now)


----------



## 1336252 (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm not a redhead  would like to be though lol 

Lovely seeing you all


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Lunabuma said:


> Ziggy is still a kitten in this one.


Talk about pets looking like their owners.

You both have beautiful eyes and a distinct jawline.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

At a wedding


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

merlin12 said:


> At a wedding


I guess I´m not a surprise


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

merlin12 said:


> I guess I´m not a surprise


I'm sorry, I always thought you were a male.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Firedog said:


> I'm sorry, I always thought you were a male.


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, it will take some time for this to sink in.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Here's me, at a halloween bash and my cousin's wedding...


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

merlin12 said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, it will take some time for this to sink in.


I'm a bad Firedog and I must pay more attention to posts, I will go now and do one hundred lines.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Firedog said:


> I'm a bad Firedog and I must pay more attention to posts, I will go now and do one hundred lines.


I´ll accept 150 in blue and red please


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

merlin12 said:


> I´ll accept 150 in blue and red please


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Me as my alter ego as a rock star bassist









Me being a good cat slave to little Sophie









And doing both looking really rubbish!


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

merlin12 said:


> I guess I´m not a surprise





Firedog said:


> I'm sorry, I always thought you were a male.





merlin12 said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, it will take some time for this to sink in.





Firedog said:


> I'm a bad Firedog and I must pay more attention to posts, I will go now and do one hundred lines.


I feel compelled to admit that I also thought you were male  Oopsy!!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Aurelie said:


> This is the most recent one of me, thats not my husband by the way


It looks too me that someone has been Maine Coone shopping in all the wrong places.:lol:


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Uhm ... Ok, here goes ...
As for a wedding pics, ain't gonna happen- I've had no wedding 
1) This is the best I can do you 
A bit of a background story to this pic as it's rather funny ...
It's 2008, we've been in Poland <OH's first time> in a town called Pszczyna <try to pronounce that! HA!> which is famous for a lovely castle located in a huge park with little lakes etc- newlyweds heaven for having their wedding pics taken, so you'll always have photo-shoots happening there.
We've been walking around, taking pics and there was this couple having their photo-shoot.
Now, I have to say it's still fairly uncommon to see people of other skin colour than white in smaller towns in Poland, so my OH's been quite a celebrity 
The bride saw him and asked me if she could have few pics taken with him 
I can only imagine how great her groom must have felt at this time :lol:
We didn't mind but my aunt was quick to point out that I deserve something in return "The poor thing didn't have a wedding, so you can have few pics with her husband but then why don't you lend her your veil and flowers so she can have some nice pics too?!" ...
OH, THE EMBARRASSMENT  :blushing:  :blushing: 
2) The rightful owner of the said veil and flowers <with my OH>.
3) Slightly more recent pic of me, some of you have seen it on my facebook.


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Here goes! Both from May:

At OH's brother's wedding


A week later drinking pink fizz for my birthday in Primrose Hill



Lovely to see all your faces!


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Sweet jesus.. They're huge.. Sorry


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Poor Merlin  She is lovely too :thumbsup:
Feeling left out now so whether you know what I look like or not - here's me with my eldest son


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

OK for 1 night only (it'll be coming down later this evening!) :biggrin:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Dante said:


> Here goes! Both from May:
> 
> At OH's brother's wedding
> 
> ...


I had a picture in my mind of you looking similar to how you do, but without glasses  you have lovely hair and a friendly face 



lymorelynn said:


> Poor Merlin  She is lovely too :thumbsup:
> Feeling left out now so whether you know what I look like or not - here's me with my eldest son


Lovely photo Lynn  you look a very proud Mum


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Look, right ... now as much as I love seeing all you lovely ladies on this thread ... but a bit of eye candy wouldn't hurt  :001_tt2: :ihih: :blush: ... 
So, where are you guys huh..? Haha


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Lovely to put so many names too faces however I did expect a lot of people to be much older  wise beyond your years the lot of you x


----------



## Seventh stars (Apr 25, 2013)

ShelybellyandTeamC said:


> Lovely to put so many names too faces however I did expect a lot of people to be much older  wise beyond your years the lot of you x


I look about 7 years younger that doesn't help


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Seventh stars said:


> I look about 7 years younger that doesn't help


I was meaning to ask if you're ... like ...14


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

After a few cocktails ... photo and me a little fuzzy


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Firedog said:


> Talk about pets looking like their owners.
> 
> You both have beautiful eyes and a distinct jawline.


Thank you for the compliment Firedog. Do we get a picture of you?


----------



## Seventh stars (Apr 25, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> I was meaning to ask if you're ... like ...14


I must of had my son at 12  :O 
Im 20! :O


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Lunabuma said:


> Thank you for the compliment Firedog. Do we get a picture of you?


What do you want a picture of me for? I belong in Dog Chat, I just happened too have wandered here and it is very cosy and warm and I wouldn't mind staying a while.

Anyway compared to you beauties I would look like an old hag.


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Firedog said:


> What do you want a picture of me for? I belong in Dog Chat, I just happened too have wandered here and it is very cosy and warm and I wouldn't mind staying a while.
> 
> Anyway compared to you beauties I would look like an old hag.


Once you've won the caption competition, you're a cat chatter!


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Poor Merlin  She is lovely too :thumbsup:
> Feeling left out now so whether you know what I look like or not - here's me with my eldest son


Thanks Lynn, I'm starting to wonder if I give out macho vibes...I'm going to assume that it's because Merlin looks like a cat a guy would have before I start questioning what I am


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

ShelybellyandTeamC said:


> Lovely to put so many names too faces however I did expect a lot of people to be much older  wise beyond your years the lot of you x





Seventh stars said:


> I look about 7 years younger that doesn't help


I'm 31, but not many people believe that lol ... I still get ID'd all the bloody time : (thanks to my baby face!!)



Firedog said:


> What do you want a picture of me for? I belong in Dog Chat, I just happened too have wandered here and it is very cosy and warm and I wouldn't mind staying a while.
> 
> Anyway compared to you beauties I would look like an old hag.


I'm glad you've stubbled upon us .. It's nice to see you here, my fellow games friend. 
Stay as long as you like ... but YES, a picture is needed lol


----------



## bwoody (Apr 27, 2013)

Here is one of my ugly mug.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Lunabuma said:


> Once you've won the caption competition, you're a cat chatter!


Okay but it is an old one from when I got married 8 years ago and there is a bit of eye candy for HB.

http://i1066.photobucket.com/albums/u413/1borderterrier/Our Wedding/Andyswed030_crop.jpg


----------



## petergettins (Sep 23, 2011)

As a photographer, I'm deliberately always behind the camera thankfully , so there are hardly any photos of me, but here's one from the Olympic Park last year.


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Firedog said:


> Okay but it is an old one from when I got married 8 years ago and there is a bit of eye candy for HB.
> 
> http://i1066.photobucket.com/albums/u413/1borderterrier/Our Wedding/Andyswed030_crop.jpg


You look lovely! Thank you


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Lunabuma said:


> You look lovely! Thank you


Thanks, I have too say I do scrub up well, normally I am just scruffy like my dogs and feel more comfortable that way.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Definitely _not_ a hag FD!

And I _love_ your wedding dress :thumbup:


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> Definitely _not_ a hag FD!
> 
> And I _love_ your wedding dress :thumbup:


Thank you, it was a skirt and bodice and a bolero jacket that I had too have made separately. It was bought in from America. The skirt was really heavy and I think I sweated off half a stone that day.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> OK for 1 night only (it'll be coming down later this evening!) :biggrin:


I wonder how many people have now saved it to their PC for future requirements..... Singing: Singing: :lol: :lol:



Firedog said:


> What do you want a picture of me for? I belong in Dog Chat, I just happened too have wandered here and it is very cosy and warm and I wouldn't mind staying a while.
> 
> Anyway compared to you beauties I would look like an old hag.


Cat people are very cosy to be around. 

And you looked beautiful on your big day. :yesnod:

.


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

This is me at a ball a couple of months ago. Sorry, I can't carry on the redhead theme!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lovely to see some photos of the gentlemen among us :thumbup:


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> I wonder how many people have now saved it to their PC for future requirements..... Singing: Singing:


hmy:hmy: What requirements?? I can't think of a single good reason anyone would want to have that staring back at them!!!!! :biggrin:

I am dead uncomfortable about putting photos online, don't have Facebook or any of that malarkey .... I think it's a generation thing! It's definitely coming down before I go to bed or I'll have nightmares! :blink::blink:


----------



## Jaguar01 (May 6, 2013)

And the Ladies also. for a single man like me its nice to see some eye candy


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> hmy:hmy: What requirements?? I can't think of a single good reason anyone would want to have that staring back at them!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> I am dead uncomfortable about putting photos online, don't have Facebook or any of that malarkey .... I think it's a generation thing! It's definitely coming down before I go to bed or I'll have nightmares! :blink::blink:


You are a very pretty lady. It would be a shame to remove it. You are more than holding your own in this Rogues Gallery of Catty Chatters.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

ShelybellyandTeamC said:


> Lovely to put so many names too faces however I did expect a lot of people to be much older  wise beyond your years the lot of you x


I'm only 3 years off the big 50  How much older do you want me to be?? :lol:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> You are a very pretty lady. It would be a shame to remove it. You are more than holding your own in this Rogues Gallery of Catty Chatters.


You're one to talk!

C'mon Mavis, let's have ya! Even just for half an hour...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Jenny1966 said:


> I'm only 3 years off the big 50  How much older do you want me to be?? :lol:


Ssshhhhh - I am the big 60 in September


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> You are a very pretty lady. It would be a shame to remove it. You are more than holding your own in this Rogues Gallery of Catty Chatters.


MB, I don't believe we have one of you yet?


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Lunabuma said:


> MB, I don't believe we have one of you yet?


I'm starting to think she looks something like this-


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> You're one to talk!
> 
> C'mon Mavis, let's have ya! Even just for half an hour...





Lunabuma said:


> MB, I don't believe we have one of you yet?


And it is probably best it stays that way.

Unless you harbour a secret desire to be turned to stone........ :w00t:



.


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Lovely to see some photos of the gentlemen among us :thumbup:


Yeah, they appear to be coming out the woodwork slowly :laugh:
But I feel we need some more pics of them yet ... (especially if they happen to look like Paul Walker!!! )


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> I'm starting to think she looks something like this-


I shared that with you in confidence!! 

You have betrayed me you titian headed wench...... :cryin: :cryin:

.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> I'm starting to think she looks something like this-


Am I close, MB? :lol:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

That's MB on a good day!!!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> I shared that with you in confidence!!
> 
> You have betrayed me you titian headed wench...... :cryin: :cryin:
> 
> .


That is the most.....

....beautiful thing anyone's ever called me :smilewinkgrin:

I think it's a beautiful one of you, lovely. Captures you perfectly


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

This is me and the dearly departed luscious Miss Misi a couple of years ago. I'm seldom in photos!!!


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> And it is probably best it stays that way.
> 
> Unless you harbour a secret desire to be turned to stone........ :w00t:
> 
> ...


Ssppooooooiiiiilllllll ssppooooooorrrrrrtttttttt!!!!!


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

oliviarussian said:


> OK for 1 night only (it'll be coming down later this evening!) :biggrin:


Don't take it down, Simba loves it :ihih:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> OK for 1 night only (it'll be coming down later this evening!) :biggrin:


Please don't, you look gorgeous!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Ssshhhhh - I am the big 60 in September


I am 57, so no spring chicken, either......


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

This is me, sort of (I'm not normally so tanned and I normally NEVER drink tequila but we were on an island...)

*picture deleted for privacy reasons*


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

pipje said:


> This is me, sort of (I'm not normally so tanned and I normally NEVER drink tequila but we were on an island...)


Another one who is nothing like I expected  So young and so pretty ... why are you all so young and so pretty :cryin::cryin:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Another one who is nothing like I expected  So young and so pretty ... *why are you all so young and so pretty* :cryin::cryin:


I wish! :lol:

I blame this place, it's aged me!


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Another one who is nothing like I expected  So young and so pretty ... why are you all so young and so pretty :cryin::cryin:


Aww, thank you! Well, we can be glad that crazy cat ladies need not necessarily be homeless, boney and with stringy gray, unwashed hair! :biggrin5:


----------



## Jaguar01 (May 6, 2013)

Hell your only as old as the man/woman you feel :biggrin5:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Jaguar01 said:


> Hell your only as old as the man/woman you feel :biggrin5:


I hope not  My DH is 70 next year


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> OK for 1 night only (it'll be coming down later this evening!) :biggrin:


I imagined you with this colour hair but with wild curly locks!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

merlin12 said:


> At a wedding


You look stunning.


----------



## Bray (Apr 17, 2013)

Ah what the heck. This Me last week.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

And where is Spid hiding? 
And Cookieandme, we're waiting


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Joy84 said:


> And where is Spid hiding?
> And Cookieandme, we're waiting


I know what they both look like :smilewinkgrin: In fact, I've met Cookieandme twice- in real life- she's an actual person!  :lol:


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> I know what they both look like :smilewinkgrin: In fact,* I've met Cookieandme twice- in real life- she's an actual person!  :lol:[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Really?!
> I still need to see a picture to prove it :smilewinkgrin:
> And I <kind of> seen Spid on facebook, but still a "coming out" is needed here too


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

JordanRose said:


> I know what they both look like :smilewinkgrin: In fact, I've met Cookieandme twice- in real life- she's an actual person!  :lol:





Joy84 said:


> JordanRose said:
> 
> 
> > I know what they both look like :smilewinkgrin: In fact,* I've met Cookieandme twice- in real life- she's an actual person!  :lol:[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

spid said:


> Not happening


Impressive!!! I was expecting your objection to be..... shall we say 'more vocal' than that... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> Impressive!!! I was expecting your objection to be..... shall we say 'more vocal' than that... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hey I'm chilling to DM - I is cooool.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

In my head I think spid looks like someone off of loose woman xx


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Have seen we CC yet? I have an image in my head, it's most probably wrong!


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> Have seen we CC yet? I have an imagine in my head, it's most probably wrong!


I do too xx


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

So random I know but bet she gives great hugs xx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

danniandnala said:


> In my head I think spid looks like someone off of loose woman xx


And I'll bet it's Jenny Eclair you have in mind......  










.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> And I'll bet it's Jenny Eclair you have in mind......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope xxxxxx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

danniandnala said:


> Nope xxxxxx


Nope - this is the best you will get - and yes, that's my hair colour at the moment.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

well nobody looks anything like what i thought they would look like, so i wouldnt know any of you if i see you out in the street......unless you had your cat under your arm, as i know most of your cats.....:smilewinkgrin:...


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

spid said:


> Nope - this is the best you will get - and yes, that's my hair colour at the moment.


Spid, please don't take offence but I didn't think you'd look like that!!

I was imagining a tall amazon women with stright short red hair shaved at the back!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

MollyMilo said:


> Spid, please don't take offence but I didn't think you'd look like that!!
> 
> I was imagining a tall amazon women with stright short red hair shaved at the back!


That's my alter ego! Only comes out at night with the whips!

Nope - medium height - tall for my generation (ish) - too fat due to CFS but working on it slowly. Fantastic curly hair - couldn't have it really short makes me look 60! Lots of colours in it (by mistake). A cracking woman by far!


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

well this is me excuse the bump :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Kitty_pig said:


> well this is me excuse the bump :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> View attachment 116943


That is a lovely neat bump! Thinking back to another thread in General a little while ago - thought this might make you laugh


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Aurelie said:


> That is a lovely neat bump! Thinking back to another thread in General a little while ago - thought this might make you laugh


waaaahahahahahahaahahahahahaha brilliant! :lol: I want one!!!! Thank you very much for the bump compliment


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

spid said:


> Nope - this is the best you will get - and yes, that's my hair colour at the moment.


Well, well, well ...
First shock about you was your name when we found out on facebook, now it's the way you look 
I can see I'm not the only person who imagined you completely different 

Oh yes, we've not seen CC yet !!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> And I'll bet it's Jenny Eclair you have in mind......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MB, this is pretty much how I'm imagining ... YOU

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Just younger!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

not many men.....

this is the most recent of me.. im usually t other side of a camera


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

OOOhhh I have come late to this. Well here goes, this is a photo of me waiting for the Ferry on North Uist, Outer Hebrides.

I really am enjoying seeing how wrong I can be with the assumptions I have made regarding people. When some replies to thread have used "text" speak I assume a certain age and when others write with knowledge and wisdom I assume another. It shows you not to presume.....

Everyone is darn good looking.....


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Joy84 said:


> MB, this is pretty much how I'm imagining ... YOU
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Just younger!


Oh sweetie, you could not be more wrong!!!! 

xxx


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Here's me last month, taking up the average age quite a bit...


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Satori said:


> Here's me last month, taking up the average age quite a bit...


I never knew you were a man!! I always thought you were female, in your 40s, with long blonde hair for some reason :blush2:

You havent taken the average age up at all, if we include Mavis in the equation :lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Satori said:


> Here's me last month, taking up the average age quite a bit...





MCWillow said:


> I never knew you were a man!! I always thought you were female, in your 40s, with long blonde hair for some reason :blush2:


^^^^^^ Wot she said!!!!! 



> You havent taken the average age up at all, if we include Mavis in the equation :lol:


And let's not forget my *TWIN* in that equation.......  (every time she does this, EVERY time.... Is Hilda fick or wot????? :lol: :lol: )


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Lovely seeing everyone


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Satori said:


> Here's me last month, taking up the average age quite a bit...


I also thought you were female  sorry 



Meezey said:


> Lovely seeing everyone


And, where's your piccie Meezey?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> I also thought you were female  sorry
> 
> And, where's your piccie Meezey?


Ahhh but see I don't live down here every often


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Satori said:


> Here's me last month, taking up the average age quite a bit...


I thought you were a lady too  Nice to have a few of our sort of age on here though - someone needs to keep an eye on all of these youngsters :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Meezey said:


> Ahhh but see I don't live down here every often


No excuse  Hope your gorgeous kitties are all well and accepting their new canine brother


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> No excuse  Hope your gorgeous kitties are all well and accepting their new canine brother


Issy loves loves loves him, Fred isn't bothered, the Seal boys are tolerant of him 

Ok here's me 



Hair is longer and black now, but about to go back to hairstyle in picture


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Christ that pic is HUGE


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Meezey said:


> Christ that pic is HUGE


Big beautiful eyes need a big picture to show them off!!! 

.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Firedog said:


> What do you want a picture of me for? I belong in Dog Chat, I just happened too have wandered here and it is very cosy and warm and I wouldn't mind staying a while.
> 
> Anyway compared to you beauties I would look like an old hag.


Well, you could keep the Cat Chat auntie company...
I feel ancient among all these young beauties


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> Oh sweetie, you could not be more wrong!!!!
> 
> xxx


*P R O V E I T* :lol:



Satori said:


> Here's me last month, taking up the average age quite a bit...


O M G hmy:



MCWillow said:


> I never knew you were a man!! I always thought you were female, in your 40s, with long blonde hair for some reason :blush2:





MoggyBaby said:


> ^^^^^^ Wot she said!!!!!





sarahecp said:


> I also thought you were female  sorry





lymorelynn said:


> I thought you were a lady too


I'm sooo glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

bwoody said:


> Here is one of my ugly mug.


You don't happen to be Jackson Galaxy's alter ego?????


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

merlin12 said:


> Thanks Lynn, I'm starting to wonder if I give out macho vibes...I'm going to assume that it's because Merlin looks like a cat a guy would have before I start questioning what I am


I never thought you were a guy (although I have seen your picture before in the school in Africa) but I think others might have thought that just because of "Merlin". In the same way most people thought Hobbs was also a guy. And Satori a woman (and I thought also Japanese).


----------



## jasminex (Oct 16, 2012)

Here is me (my "work" photo - all I have available...)

Nice to see there are some crazy cat men as well as crazy cat ladies on here


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Has mogs not stuck her piccy up yet then? I've had a quick scan through the thread and not spotted her??


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Has mogs not stuck her piccy up yet then? I've had a quick scan through the thread and not spotted her??


You know how shy she is Lavender


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> You know how shy she is Lavender


S,OK I've met Mavis anyway....she reminds me of a young Kate bush ...our mogs is a looker.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

TatiLie said:


> I never thought you were a guy (although I have seen your picture before in the school in Africa) but I think others might have thought that just because of "Merlin". In the same way most people thought Hobbs was also a guy. And Satori a woman (and I thought also Japanese).


True, Merlin is a masculine name but it´s because the cat is a male cat but it´s sometimes difficult guessing the gender of members from their fórum names.


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

Here's me, Yes.. the bimbo :laugh:



and another


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> S,OK I've met Mavis anyway....she reminds me of a young Kate bush ...our mogs is a looker.


Were you wearing your glasses that night luv??????? :scared:

Ropey old battleaxe me!!!!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

TatiLie said:


> I never thought you were a guy (although I have seen your picture before in the school in Africa) but I think others might have thought that just because of "Merlin". In the same way most people thought Hobbs was also a guy. And Satori a woman (and I thought also Japanese).


I thought Catgeoffrey was a man until I realised Geoffrey was the CAT's name....


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Were you wearing your glasses that night luv??????? :scared:
> 
> Ropey old battleaxe me!!!!


Come on, Mavis, show yourself......

You are so full of spunk in your posts, let's see what you are really made of


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Jiskefet said:


> Come on, Mavis, show yourself......
> 
> You are so full of spunk in your posts, let's see what you are really made of


She is as spunky on here as she is for real...don't listen to anything mavis says. Lol


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

So let's see her, then...
I showed my mug too, so no excuses......


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

I've just nosed through this thread (when I'm supposed to be busy!) Its really weird how many people don't look how I imagined. 

Luckily I don't have any pics of me on my phone


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Bloodraine5252 said:


> I've just nosed through this thread (when I'm supposed to be busy!) Its really weird how many people don't look how I imagined.
> 
> Luckily I don't have any pics of me on my phone


Haha, I didn't get any comments, but I would really like to know what people thought I would look like....


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

*Ok..... fine!!!!!

Just remember you lot insisted when you're suffering your nightmares and can't sleep at night due to the horror you're about to witness!!!! :scared: :arf:

I'm afraid I only have wedding pics to offer, as I loathe having my piccie taken, so they are 5yrs old and I have porked up a bit since then.

Still got the pointy witchy nose though - some things never change.... *





.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Gorgeous(so not what I imagined) what was you bothered about xx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> *Ok..... fine!!!!!
> 
> Just remember you lot insisted when you're suffering your nightmares and can't sleep at night due to the horror you're about to witness!!!! :scared: :arf:
> 
> ...


Mavis, you are a beauty!!!
Now I know why you will not show your face...
You are afraid we all get jealous of your looks. You look absolutely stunning.
Hubby looks very smart in his kilt and jacobite shirt, too, and I love the tartan bow on your flowers


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Jiskefet said:


> Mavis, you are a beauty!!!
> Now I know why you will not show your face...
> You are afraid we all get jealous of your looks. You look absolutely stunning.
> Hubby looks very smart in his kilt, too, and I love the tartan bow on your flowers


See I told ya ole Mavis is a looker :thumbup:

And she ain't put no weight on since either! Don't listen to the woman!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> *Ok..... fine!!!!!
> 
> Just remember you lot insisted when you're suffering your nightmares and can't sleep at night due to the horror you're about to witness!!!! :scared: :arf:
> 
> ...


Lovely pics..... Now you need to practise what you preach and stop putting yourself down!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> *Ok..... fine!!!!!
> 
> Just remember you lot insisted when you're suffering your nightmares and can't sleep at night due to the horror you're about to witness!!!! :scared: :arf:
> 
> ...


You gave in ! I am gobsmacked!!!!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> See I told ya ole Mavis is a looker :thumbup:
> 
> And she ain't put no weight on since either! Don't listen to the woman!


And how about you, Lavs??
I would love to see you, too.....


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Hooray!!! Oh Mavis, you're a beauty!! Like OR says, you need to stop putting yourself down, m'love! :nono:

You modest thing, you!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

You are stunning MB! 

I'm not going to believe a word you type from now on


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

danniandnala said:


> Gorgeous(so not what I imagined) what was you bothered about xx





Jiskefet said:


> Mavis, you are a beauty!!!
> Now I know why you will not show your face...
> You are afraid we all get jealous of your looks. You look absolutely stunning.
> Hubby looks very smart in his kilt and jacobite shirt, too, and I love the tartan bow on your flowers





Lavenderb said:


> See I told ya ole Mavis is a looker :thumbup:
> 
> And she ain't put no weight on since either! Don't listen to the woman!





oliviarussian said:


> Lovely pics..... Now you need to practise what you preach and stop putting yourself down!!!!!! :biggrin:





JordanRose said:


> Hooray!!! Oh Mavis, you're a beauty!! Like OR says, you need to stop putting yourself down, m'love! :nono:
> 
> You modest thing, you!





MollyMilo said:


> You are stunning MB!
> 
> I'm not going to believe a word you type from now on


*There is only one thing to say to you lot.......












spid said:



You gave in ! I am gobsmacked!!!!

Click to expand...

So did you!!!!!!*   :lol:

.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> *There is only one thing to say to you lot.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you know what I say to that?

:ciappa:

(Any excuse for that smiley!)


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> *Ok..... fine!!!!!
> 
> Just remember you lot insisted when you're suffering your nightmares and can't sleep at night due to the horror you're about to witness!!!! :scared: :arf:
> 
> ...


MB you look stunning  beautiful photos 

No, I didn't go to Specsavers, but had eye corrective laser treatment  and know a beauty when I see one


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> *
> So did you!!!!!!*   :lol:


Ah, but only the back of my head really.


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> *Ok..... fine!!!!!
> 
> Just remember you lot insisted when you're suffering your nightmares and can't sleep at night due to the horror you're about to witness!!!! :scared: :arf:
> 
> ...


You are very pretty MB! Not sure why you put yourself down!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Twitatwoo MB


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

You've done it now 

Mavis won't be able to get her head through the door!

Don't forget those pics are 5 years old - this is more up to date pic :yesnod:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Edit: bliddy timeout error!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

MCWillow said:


> You've done it now
> 
> Mavis won't be able to get her head through the door!
> 
> Don't forget those pics are 5 years old - this is more up to date pic :yesnod:


Lmfao you are one brave Hilda 'walking the green mile' :lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> You've done it now
> 
> Mavis won't be able to get her head through the door!
> 
> Don't forget those pics are 5 years old - this is more up to date pic :yesnod:


From me to you to me to you *TWINNIE*!!!!!! :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2:

.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> I know what they both look like :smilewinkgrin: In fact, I've met Cookieandme twice- in real life- she's an actual person!  :lol:


. That's good to know


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> *Ok..... fine!!!!!
> 
> Just remember you lot insisted when you're suffering your nightmares and can't sleep at night due to the horror you're about to witness!!!! :scared: :arf:
> 
> ...


Stop putting yourself down MRS! :nono:

I always had you down as a blonde for some reason lol


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> Haha, I didn't get any comments, but I would really like to know what people thought I would look like....


Here wasn't the first time I've seen pics of you but have to say that when I first saw you I thought "wow, pretty much as I've imagined"


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

MB you so pweetty!


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

ShelybellyandTeamC said:


> Stop putting yourself down MRS! :nono:
> 
> I always had you down as a blonde for some reason lol


OOOOhhhhh ... never had MB down as a blonde  not with a tongue like that  could only be a glasie girl .... and i mean that in the most nicest possible way


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh my :w00t:
This thread has 2010 likes!
Must be a record, surely


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Here you go Joy


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Kitty_pig said:


> MB you so pweetty!


And in the nicest possible way.....

:dita:

:lol:


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Cookieandme said:


> Here you go Joy


Well, better than nothing 
Can't even see if you're really a red head :sosp:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

If anybody wants to see me you will have to adopt a cat.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> If anybody wants to see me you will have to adopt a cat.


Sneaky :sneaky2::sneaky2:... I like your style! :lol::lol:


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

MB, you are gorgeous, but not at all how I imagined you (I thought you were "blonde" like your avatar)


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

koekemakranka said:


> MB, you are gorgeous, but not at all how I imagined you (I thought you were "blonde" like your avatar)


Errmmmm..... Thank you. :blushing:

_*Moggybaby is now seriously concerned about the ocular capabilities of the Catty Chatters and so goes off to make a donation to the Guide Dogs Association......*_

.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Well, don't you think I am "blonde" too according to my avatar?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

koekemakranka said:


> Well, don't you think I am "blonde" too according to my avatar?


We will be 'blondes' together!!!


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

koekemakranka said:


> MB, you are gorgeous, but not at all how I imagined you (I thought you were "blonde" like your avatar)


I totally had MB down as blonde too. You are right, it's the avatar. Koekemakranka, please don't tell me you don't look just like Nunu including the little red jacket, I couldn't cope......


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I don't have one of me and Thomas but here's my mug


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Has that just come up as a mahoosive picture of my face!?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

jo-pop said:


> Has that just come up as a mahoosive picture of my face!?


 Yes ... but it is a very pretty face :yesnod:


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Yes ... but it is a very pretty face :yesnod:


Oh so kind... :lol:
Damn iPhone!


----------



## Jaguar01 (May 6, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Yes ... but it is a very pretty face :yesnod:


Agree ..........


----------



## Jduh (Apr 2, 2013)

This is me.....when I was 2. Another natural redhead!


----------



## Jduh (Apr 2, 2013)

This is me now, a bit cheerier!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Alright if wedding pics are allowed here's me in 2002 at age 45, you do the math. I have no scanner so these are pics taken from my wedding album from a camera. 

Only now my hair is silver and I look more like my mum than my daughter.  So if anyone wants to see what I look like you are going to have to come and visit. 

....... Don't forget those pics are 11 years old - this is more up to date pic... :yesnod:








[/QUOTE]


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

What is it with Colorado and redheads? Jakes gf is a redhead (soooo jealous of her hair!!)

And TT, I can't believe you are 45 in your wedding pics 

Ya'll have good face cream over the pond is all I can say 

ETA:
Jakes gf, Elyse - and me, at a Mesh gig in April (mines out of a bottle  )


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Joy84 said:


> Can't even see if you're really a red head :sosp:


Aged about 4


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

Wow it does make a difference seeing what you all look like!


Fortunately your not seeing me though


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

koekemakranka said:


> Well, don't you think I am "blonde" too according to my avatar?


Well why not? My avatar's a mixture of black and white, a bit like moi


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Toby Tyler said:


> Alright if wedding pics are allowed here's me in 2002 at age 45, you do the math. I have no scanner so these are pics taken from my wedding album from a camera.
> 
> Only now my hair is silver and I look more like my mum than my daughter.  So if anyone wants to see what I look like you are going to have to come and visit.
> 
> ....... Don't forget those pics are 11 years old - this is more up to date pic... :yesnod:


[/QUOTE]

You is a fibber - you so do not look like that now :hand: You look gorgeous in the wedding photos though


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> You is a fibber - you so do not look like that now :hand: You look gorgeous in the wedding photos though


Thanks....

About six months after my wedding I was at one of those photo kiosks making copies of some wedding photos. A woman behind me exclaimed "_Oh, is that your daughter? She's beautiful! _ 

Mind you I was wearing a sweat suit and no makeup, but my _daughter???_


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Toby Tyler said:


> Thanks....
> 
> About six months after my wedding I was at one of those photo kiosks making copies of some wedding photos. A woman behind me exclaimed "_Oh, is that your daughter? She's beautiful! _
> 
> Mind you I was wearing a sweat suit and no makeup, but my _daughter???_


 I had some passport photos taken years ago in one of those photo booths. My mum was with me and waited for the photos while I did something else. I went back and she was still waiting. I thought they should have been ready so checked the machine, there they were. My mum said, 'Oh those! I put them back because I thought it was some old lady!'  That was over 30 years ago


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> I had some passport photos taken years ago in one of those photo booths. My mum was with me and waited for the photos while I did something else. I went back and she was still waiting. I thought they should have been ready so checked the machine, there they were. My mum said, 'Oh those! I put them back because I thought it was some old lady!'  That was over 30 years ago


Pmsl....sorry Lynn xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

danniandnala said:


> Pmsl....sorry Lynn xx


My mum is now registered blind  (true but I know she wouldn't mind me taking the mickey )


----------



## jess91 (Jun 28, 2011)

The lovely Wolf and I.

Nice to put a face to the names, although I lurk far more than post so a lot won't even recognise my name


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

This is a pic from my wedding day (5 years ago on 4th July!). I've since changed - bit fatter and got darker hair now


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I have to say I´m pleasantly surprised by everyone. When we argue in my mind I imagine the crazy cat lady from the Simpson´s and you lot are a far cry from that (in looks that is lol)


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

This is me taken 2yrs ago at the London Youth Games Disability Athletics. I'd just told my friend that fox costume stunk to high heaven but as I'd been signing with deaf children all day I forgot he wasn't deaf. The guy inside was not amused. oops


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

merlin12 said:


> I have to say I´m pleasantly surprised by everyone. When we argue in my mind I imagine the crazy cat lady from the Simpson´s and you lot are a far cry from that (in looks that is lol)


Well here I thought I was arguing with a guy! :ciappa:


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Toby Tyler said:


> Well here I thought I was arguing with a guy! :ciappa:


And this was the reason I left PF

nOT BECAUSE OF AN ARGUMENT, NOT BECAUSE i DIDN´T LIKE SOMEONE...IT WAS BECAUSE PEOPLE THOUGHT i WAS A MAN.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

A woman, a woman


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Saturday with my dear chum Cyndy at her weekend of July 4th party. I'm the one with the white hair on the right.

Photo by poohistao • Instagram


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Toby Tyler said:


> Saturday with my dear chum Cyndy at her weekend of July 4th party. I'm the one with the white hair on the right.
> 
> Photo by poohistao • Instagram


Lovely photo TT


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> Lovely photo TT


I can't believe the caption though :laugh: Cyndy is the _real_ troublemaker, certainly not moi.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Here's me. I hardly have any of me as its normally me behind the lens rather than in front of it 



















It was taken at my mum's. Here is a pic of Coco the Burmese (just for good measure :thumbsup


IMG_1857 by Photographs by Rachel, on Flickr


IMG_1859 by Photographs by Rachel, on Flickr


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Iheartcats said:


> Here's me. I hardly have any of me as its normally me behind the lens rather than in front of it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha that's me too, I feel safer when I'm behind the lens :lol:

Here I am 









With my special girl!









With a passed out fiance :lol:


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> You don't happen to be Jackson Galaxy's alter ego?????


I thought the same LOL!


----------



## Marycat (Jul 29, 2013)

Lets see if this works...


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

yeah ok why not

I got a new laptop for my birthday, and made it wish me happy birthday 

Snapshot_2013715 by kiwi20122012, on Flickr

and this is me and my sister on her wedding day 
currently no other pics cause my hard drive is upstairs 
(lazy I am yes)

_DSC0026 by kiwi20122012, on Flickr


----------



## Clairabell (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

im loving all these dresses^^^^^you all look lovely


----------



## Marycat (Jul 29, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> *Ok..... fine!!!!!
> 
> Just remember you lot insisted when you're suffering your nightmares and can't sleep at night due to the horror you're about to witness!!!! :scared: :arf:
> 
> ...


 I am putting faces to names cause I am nosy! You are really pretty. What lovely wedding pics! x


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

love seeing how everyone looks like


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Marycat (Jul 29, 2013)

AnimalObsessed said:


>


You are a pretty lady! x


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2013)

Marycat said:


> You are a pretty lady! x


Aw 
Thank you so much  xx


----------



## Marycat (Jul 29, 2013)

Iheartcats said:


> Here's me. I hardly have any of me as its normally me behind the lens rather than in front of it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh you are lovely too! See we aren't crazy cat ladies. So many pretty faces on here! x


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

This is me with my girl Rio


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

This is me


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi smooch , you dont look old enough to be up this late young girl , dont mind me im having a mid life crisis off to get some cucumbers for my eyes and a face pack too you look lovely


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

moggiemum said:


> hi smooch , you dont look old enough to be up this late young girl , dont mind me im having a mid life crisis off to get some cucumbers for my eyes and a face pack too you look lovely


22 in 3 weeks!:eek6: Although, I have the face of a 16 year old!  I am a terrible sleeper! Thank you


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

well then you may be needing the cucumber slices in the morning too

actually can you post some morning pics too with bed hair and eye bags just so s we oldies dont cry in our coffee , only joking


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, not exactly a picture of me, but I love this picture of Taylor 



edit: I should probably say that is me in his eyes, or its a bit of a weird post lol


----------



## almost40 (Oct 8, 2012)

Here's me


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

If you want a fright i'll post a pic


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

Many of you are younger than I thought


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

munchkinpie said:


> Many of you are younger than I thought


Did you think we were all mad old cat ladies


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Lots of lovely faces here  i want to play too!


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

not old!!! but im one of the youngest when showing and only one friend kind of gets my love of cats


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

munchkinpie said:


> Many of you are younger than I thought


:laugh: So that makes the others much older than you thought eh?


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

munchkinpie said:


> Many of you are younger than I thought


Im quite surprised at how many young members there are... But im really happy not to be the only 20-something crazy cat lady!!


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Me looking very happy the day that Dylan arrived. Yes, I'm another PF red-head!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Thought I'd sneak these in, as the pups are SO scrummyl! (At the SAA of course! My second home!! :lol







And as this cracks me up!


:lol:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Heres one with the Ragdoll who a year ago wasnt with us, but when he was, you couldnt hold him without him trying to sink his teeth into your arm


This pic was taken about 15mins ago, so excuse the jammies, messy hair and lack of make up....but do look at the handsome cat!


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Staysee said:


> Heres one with the Ragdoll who a year ago wasnt with us, but when he was, you couldnt hold him without him trying to sink his teeth into your arm
> 
> This pic was taken about 15mins ago, so excuse the jammies, messy hair and lack of make up....but do look at the handsome cat!


Is that the infamous JJ  Has he turned out to be a cuddlebum then ?

he's ever so bonnie , bless him


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

tincan said:


> Is that the infamous JJ  Has he turned out to be a cuddlebum then ?
> 
> he's ever so bonnie , bless him


He is with me, im the only person he "ragdolls" with. I can pick him up and his head just lays on my shoulder....does it to no one else


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2013)

Me and my husband.


----------



## anotheruser (Aug 17, 2011)

Many pretty ladies in this thread :001_wub:


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Me and my OH 









X


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Oops, sideways pic LOL x


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

A photo of me is in my signature or my profile  Cannot post at picture at this time as I'm at work


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

OK I'm not really George Clooney 

Here I am


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

My avatar picture is me (albeit two stone lighter )


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum (Sep 10, 2012)

This is me about to go out for last new year and Maximus just getting in the way as usual


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Amin said:


> OK I'm not really George Clooney
> 
> Here I am


Yeah but you own 2 of the most stunning MCs on the forum so I think that makes you a VERY attractive proposition!!!!!!!!!!! :wink::wink::001_tongue::lol::lol:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

oliviarussian said:


> Yeah but you own 2 of the most stunning MCs on the forum so I think that makes you a VERY attractive proposition!!!!!!!!!!! :wink::wink::001_tongue::lol::lol:


Who cares about George when we have Amin!


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

oliviarussian said:


> Yeah but you own 2 of the most stunning MCs on the forum so I think that makes you a VERY attractive proposition!!!!!!!!!!! :wink::wink::001_tongue::lol::lol:


Two big greedy lumps is more like it !!! :biggrin5:


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Last one. 

I learnt this from George


----------



## Brightonian (Aug 6, 2013)

George and I


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Quick cheeky strip is talking about you lot!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/331156-lets-put-face-our-names-here-dog-chat.html

x


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Cheryl89 said:


> Quick cheeky strip is talking about you lot!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/331156-lets-put-face-our-names-here-dog-chat.html
> 
> x


norty gir!!! SNITCH!!!!

but thank you cat chaps and chappetts...as I currently have no kitties (but had them and miss them! alas OH says NO CATS!)..so cannot post my mug on this thread...(not a loss..I promise!

and do not listen to Cheryl. you are a lovely, gingerly bunch!

(and if anyone has very small cat, can put it in the box and send it my way.....OH may not notice?):thumbup1:


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

cheekyscrip said:


> norty gir!!! SNITCH!!!!
> 
> but thank you cat chaps and chappetts...as I currently have no kitties (but had them and miss them! alas OH says NO CATS!)..so cannot post my mug on this thread...(not a loss..I promise!
> 
> ...


Hehehehehehehehe, loves ya really babe! x :thumbup1: Made me laugh x


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

:lol: CheekyScrip, I found your comment and found it so funny!!! We're a firey bunch. Rargh!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

wedding day and now


----------



## BunksMum (Sep 26, 2013)

This is me and my cat Bunk


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I have to say, it´s much more fun arguing with people now


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> wedding day and now
> View attachment 125085
> 
> 
> ...


You look beautiful on your wedding day  and what I can see of your dress is beautiful too 

And with your little bump  you can't have too much longer now?


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

me


----------



## LyraBella (Jul 18, 2012)

BunksMum said:


> View attachment 125093
> 
> 
> This is me and my cat Bunk


Oh! I kinda feel like your Bunk and my McNulty should be introduced and spend the day cussing in cat-lingo!


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

QUOTE=rcmadd;1063269955]me

[/QUOTE]

Nice pic dude, But that is cheating


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

merlin12 said:


> I have to say, it´s much more fun arguing with people now


Yeah, it helps knowing whether you're arguing with a boy or a girl.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

if you want to argue with me ..my ugly mug is on page 27 of mugshot thread in the Dog Chat....




(you may sneak in ..before the dog peeps sniff you out!)



warning: I am an oldie


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

cheekyscrip said:


> if you want to argue with me ..my ugly mug is on page 27 of mugshot thread in the Dog Chat....
> 
> warning: I am an oldie


Liar liar pants on fire! Here I was expecting an old hag like me. In fact you are a very pretty spring chick my dear.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Toby Tyler said:


> Yeah, it helps knowing whether you're arguing with a boy or a girl.


That brings back bad memories.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> You look beautiful on your wedding day  and what I can see of your dress is beautiful too
> 
> And with your little bump  you can't have too much longer now?


Awww thankyou sarah i was actually 5 months pregnant in the wedding pics ill try get a pic which shows it this was in 2008.

And this pregnancy iv got 2 weeks today to go


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Toby Tyler said:


> Liar liar pants on fire! Here I was expecting an old hag like me. In fact you are a very pretty spring chick my dear.


you are being very kind.... I am a chick no more......Old Mother Hen more likely...

I cannot see your pic though!!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Awww thankyou sarah i was actually 5 months pregnant in the wedding pics ill try get a pic which shows it this was in 2008.
> 
> And this pregnancy iv got 2 weeks today to go
> 
> View attachment 125127


You're welcome hun 

2 weeks  that's gone really quick, so any time now


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> You're welcome hun
> 
> 2 weeks  that's gone really quick, so any time now


Yeah anytime,going for a home birth too so its exciting


----------



## jltaylor (Sep 4, 2011)

This is me 

And this is me and OH in Ibiza in August have had quite a lot of hair chopped off recently!


----------



## EmmaMia (Jul 28, 2013)

This is me, infront of my house.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Me again, I'm the one in the middle 









All you guys are just mwah's.

:biggrin: xx


----------



## princesspeach (Oct 6, 2013)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
this is me, scary i know!


----------



## Figaro (Jul 27, 2013)

Me and my new scarf  or is he a beard? 

('Scuse the hair)


----------



## LittlePancakeTheExotic (Jun 17, 2013)

Pankee and I showing the family from Denmark our home in MK.


----------

